# Beer/Wine List for a 50p Party



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

My boyfriend and I have been hired by a friend's parents to cook and plan a 30-50 person party. We have decided to keep the menu simple since this will be our first event together. 

Here's what we have so far:

Shrimp Summer Rolls
Thai Lettuce Wraps
Chorizo Stuffed Mushrooms
Southwestern Turkey Sliders
Mango Scallops served in Endive Leaves
Asparagus with Goat Cheese and Proscuitto
Bruschetta
Artisanal Cheese Tray

So here's my question what kind of beers and wine should we serve and how much? We love microbrews and most beers that the majority of people may not like. We thought about serving Stella Artois, Rogue Dead Guy Ale, Landshark, Yuengling, and maybe some sort of seasonal ale such as Blue Moon Harvest Moon Pumpkin Ale.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

What is time of function? How long will function last? What is average age of guest?
We are dealing in unknowns here.
Also 30 to 50 is a big differential (70 %) get an exact figure so you dont do a lot of work for nothing and you do not waste money. Also business is business get a deposit that at least covers your total foodcost. Also keep in mind it is what customer likes not what you like, think your being to CUTESIE with all those brews


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

The function will last from 5-7p. The average age of the guests is 45. 

She's giving us money to buy the food ahead of time. We don't have a budget. (This isn't your traditional catering event)

If you feel we're being to "cutesie" with all of the beers then what do you suggest? We were told to pick out things that we would like.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Ok this info helps. Prep for 50 thats 10% over, thats average. Beers 2 domestic and 2 imports,also maybe a few bottles of lite for the diet people. Wine. 3 good wines, most woman will drink a white men a red. 5 pm to 7 is dinner time, so they will eat quite a bit. Set out cheese platter on a small decorated table, grapes, leaves etc. on arrival, then the rest passed butler style if possible. Keep in mind that in banquet or catering the more choice you give the guest the more headaches you have. Sit down make a detailed list of everything you will need down to the toothpick, because the day of you have no time to run around. The more planning prior, the better the function. Good Luck


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate the feedback. 

How do you feel about the menu we have? Should we add/subtract anything? Our host instructed us that we were not there to feed them dinner and she didn't want any leftovers.

Trust me we're going to make sure we have everything we need before the day of the event. We're trying to make a good impression as well as pick up other clients so we want everything to run smoothly.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Menu sounds very nice. Mango scallop sounds good but I would not put in endive as it may be to heavy and cause endive to bend and be hard to handle.You might want to try an artichoke bottom, or mini pastry or fillo tartlet or bouche. I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK AND LET US KNOW HOW IT WENT.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In terms of wines, most of the apps call for whites. One dry white such as a pinot grigio, one decent but inexpensive champagne -- Korbel, and if you must have a red, perhaps a fruity beaujolais. Your food choices will kill a good red faster than sunlight kills a vampire. So, keep it fun and light. 

Beers: Two familiar and two micro-brew. I wouldn't worry too much about foreign or domestic. Stella's a good choice. A Hefe-Weizen of some sort. A good Mexican like Dos Equis or Modelo ***** and maybe an IPA like Bass or an ESB like Fuller's. That covers the range from light to dark and sweet to bitter. 

So much for "off the top of my head." That's seven alcohol choices for 50 people -- which is WAY too many. You'll have to edit it to:

Champagne, with or without without cassis -- aka Kir Royale; and 

Three beers. Make sure one of them is something that everyone's heard of; and go nuts on the other two. Allow me to suggest Stella, Blue Moon and a Hefe-Weizen (with or without lemon). That's perfect for the apps and the party size. 

BDL


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

that sounds good i would say a white a red and a Champaign and then 3 beers,

just me, i would not have blue moon and then a hefe wizen, they are both wheat beers, 

my suggestions for beer 
stella
Newcastle
blue moon

all 3 different beers out of that some one will find something they like, the bud and coors drinkers will drink the stella the micro brew drinkers will drink the newcastle and the guys who want something crisp will go for the blue moon.

just dont get 3 light beers. get at least one beer that is at least as dark as newcastle, or Fat tire


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

5-7 = dinner.
pre make your: summer rolls. asparagus, chorzio mushrooms should be ready to go in the oven, hopefully your mango scallops are premade cold

Bruschetta....slice bread prior, have oil and garlic ready.....tomato goo made last minute

Turkey slider is hot

Not sure if your lettuce wrap is hot or cold.

Really important if you don't have alot of staff, from your post it reads like 2 of you.....to not have a lot of last minute cooking, or alot of assembly.

plan on 1.5-2 hours for setup. The earlier the better for you.


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

The event went great. Everyone was complimenting us on our food and by the end of the night we didn't have any business cards left. So I'm thinking we may be getting a few phone calls for future events. 

We tweaked the menu a little. We took off the Thai Lettuce Wraps and added Baked Chicken Wings with a Honey BBQ sauce for the squeamish eaters. For wines we went to the local wine shop and they recommended some wines for the party. For the beers we had: Dogfish Head 90 min IPA, Dogfish Head Raisin D'etre, Rogue Dead Guy Ale, Stella Artois, and Bud Select. By the end of the night all of the beer was gone except for the Bud Select....I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Now keep a book how many guest.what you used, what your selling price wa, your cost, most popular items etc. This way for next parties you have a starting idea. Also how much food was left.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

thats because Bud isnt real beer but good choice on the dead guy ale thats good stuff. and i understand you have to have bud or something like that right now im planning my wedding and after working in the kitchen of a bar for a few years i dont drink bud even when its free i think it tastes like piss water. but hey if thats what some one else want so be it. its just hard spending money on such a crappy beer.


----------

